# pup coming home in two weeks



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks to Dixiesmom for pointing me towards the AKC.org. I found a breeder who lives really close to me. I went and met him Thursday and Tizane picked me out as her new mama. She's 4 1/2 weeks old so we don't get to live together just yet but I'm so excited that's she's coming home the day before Easter. I thought long and hard about her name and when I found a website about Hungarian names for pets I picked Tizane. It means Gypsy. I am so excited about my new baby girl. I just want to go back over today and hug and kiss her. Well maybe tomorrow. Anyways thanks again to Dixiesmom.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

another happy vizsla owner right now I just left mine in the yard playing keepaway with a plastic two liter bottle.Game on.I dont see a lawn in my future.Less mowing and more foot washing. I LOVE MY RED DOGS...


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Sahara,

I am soooo happy for you, I am so in love with my Reba and I know that you can hardly wait to have Tizane home with you.

Reba and Sophie have made my home a race track this weekend. Lock up your shoes, no matter what toys I have out, if Reba can get to a shoe that is all she has on her mind.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I know all about the shoe thing. Trouble, my 15 yr old lab who passed two months ago had a thing about left shoes when she was a pup.. All I can say is it's a good thing I didn't know about Jimmy Choos then. Let's just say that I learned a lot between her and lab #2. Though it's been twelve years since there's been a puppy in the house, I am meticulous about putting my shoes and bags away. Hopefully my husband will remember lessons learned back then and start doing the same. Otherwise...


----------

